# Charlie!



## Nigel (Jan 26, 2010)

He may be in his winter jammies still, but I think he looks awesome




. He's a bit of a dink when it comes to getting good standing pictures tho, and I was so happy when I got these





Here's my 2 year old stallion, EMH Zhivago (Charlie



)


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 26, 2010)

He looks FABULOUS


----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 26, 2010)

He is very handsome!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 26, 2010)

He looks awesome Nigel!!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2010)

Beautiful boy



:wub


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 27, 2010)

Such a handsome boy, Nigel


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 27, 2010)

He is looking great Nigel! Can't wait to see you both out at the shows this year!


----------



## Nigel (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! I am so happy with him, as i keep saying





I really cannot wait for show season!!


----------



## Leeana (Jan 27, 2010)

He looks awesome Nigel...are you bringing him down here to any shows?


----------



## Nigel (Jan 27, 2010)

Leeana said:


> He looks awesome Nigel...are you bringing him down here to any shows?


I really hope so



finding transportation might prove to be a challenge but Devon and I are going to do everything in our power to make it happen


----------



## Miniequine (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful horse! nice photo too!

~Sandy


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 3, 2010)

NICE!!!


----------



## Shawntelle (Feb 4, 2010)

He looks awesome Nigel...can't wait for show season


----------



## Nigel (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Shawntelle!! Me either...it's time for winter to go away now, I think lol!


----------

